

JavaScript templates engine PURE goes 2.0 - BeeBole
http://beebole.com/en/blog/pure/javascript-templates-engine-pure-goes-2-0/

======
grayrest
This is one of two unobtrusive browser templating languages (with chain [1]
being the other). They're different because they reuse existing page markup as
a template, which is an unusual approach outside the XSLT world.

[1] <http://wiki.github.com/raid-ox/chain.js>

------
BeeBole
To be honest, the journey of PURE started trying to reproduce what we knew
from XSLT: [http://beebole.com/en/blog/pure/generate-html-from-a-json-
wi...](http://beebole.com/en/blog/pure/generate-html-from-a-json-without-any-
template-but-html-and-javascript/)

